
Ask HN: Is EMBA from MIT/Wharton or MBA from UCLA Worth It? - grrotots
I am almost 32 and have a decade of experience in tech under my belt. However, I feel that I am stuck and unless I earn eMBA or MBA,it&#x27;s hard to get into executive management.<p>I earn at least 150k from my job but that&#x27;s like everyone these days are making if you are in Seattle&#x2F;SF&#x2F;NYC&#x2F;valley.<p>Doing an eMBA from MIT is 20 month long. This also means that I have put in all of my savings I accumulated for buying home and may be take on additional loan. My organization does not give a penny for employees.<p>I am wondering if anyone has done it here and was it worth it 2&#x2F;5 years down the line.
======
smt88
If you have a company that will promise you a management job when you finish
your MBA and _pay for the MBA_ , then do it! Otherwise, it's not worth it.

You can find a management job that doesn't require an MBA at your age and with
your level of experience. I have only a Bachelor's and have been in management
roles since I finished school. I'm now at an executive level, and I'm younger
than you.

One question is, "Do you enjoy management? Do you want to be a manager?" It's
a radically different job than being a software developer (if that's what you
are).

I'd also suggest looking into companies like Salesforce, which have offices in
Houston and Atlanta, and which pay you the SF salary wherever you live. Moving
out of Seattle/SF/NYC/Bay and making the same salary would instantly double
your spending power. It sounds like you're willing to move anyway, if you're
considering Boston, Philly, or LA.

The cities I'd suggest looking into, if you want to stay in tech and have a
much lower cost of living: Atlanta, Nashville, Raleigh, and Tampa. All have
much better quality-of-life than their reputations suggest.

------
no_wizard
I admittedly never attended either one of these programs. My friend got an MBA
from UCLA and has been extremely successful with that I will say. She learned
a lot and felt it worth it.

Just want to say despite possible down votes....You might get a lot of "don't
waste your money in college" types who often think these programs are
worthless. Definitively I will say either one is going to be extremely worth
it. Don't listen to any potential haters

~~~
smt88
I'd never say "don't waste your money in college"! College is fantastic.

MBAs are not college. They're not about an education. They're bullshit.

Many people I know in tech consider them to be negative signals, and I've seen
internal job listings instructing recruiters not to hire MBAs. I've known
investors who won't invest in someone with an MBA.

------
smt88
Actually, I have another approach for you.

You're suggesting doing something incredibly expensive (in time and money)
based on an assumption: that it'll make you more money.

Why not test your assumption? Ask people at your target companies if they'd
hire you for a management role without an MBA. Ask then if that would change
if you had an MBA.

This is too big of a decision to make without knowing whether your assumption
is wrong.

